

Ask HN: Web startup trade shows? - hella

I'm in my university's entrepreneur program. For it, I need to "attend a trade association of your industry." Are there any good web startup trade shows in southern california in the near future? (What are HN meetups like? Would those count?)
======
templaedhel
I think your best bet is TC disrupt, or similar demo days. However the next TC
disrupt is in NY, and I'm not really sure how you find other demo days. The
only other ones that I know off the top of my head are the YC demos, but those
are usually mainly open to angel and the like if I am not mistaken.

------
swanson
<http://launch.is/conference/>

Feb 23-24 in SF

